# Super Mod Weekend ......



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Here are my mods accomplished this weekend. Four are done and working on the fifth. No pics yet but may have them available in a few hours.

1) Gas props added to queen bed storage. In the 23RS, the queen bed mattress is lifted from the side and actually bends the mattress in half sideways, and it was very difficult to get in there without another person assiting. I used 2-60# props and attached the gas prop attachment fitting 3" below the storage lid on the aluminum frame. By dropping the fitting 3" down - I get about 20# of force lift on the mattress when in the closed position. This allows me to now easily lift the storage lid with one hand. Pics soon.

2) Finally extended the fresh water drain to the edge of the TT - no more crawling on my back to drain/flush water. Made it with 1/2" PVC and now will be able to drain in 1/3 the time. Added a slash guard so the plastic PVC valve will not get busted with rocks from the tires. Pics soon.

3) Added slide-out baskets to the previously not-very-usable closet. Ordered them from Organizeit.com. They are easy to install, but do require you to shim both sides of the closet to fit as the baskets are 12-7/8" wide. We went with a small basket up top (12Wx7Dx16L) and it fits great up top. We then used two medium sized baskets (12Wx11Dx22L) and they all fit nice. The lower basket bottom is still 16" above the fllor of the closet. We also added a light to the closet ceiling (battery powered LED) and some hooks on the sides for hanging whatever. Pics soon.

4) Replaced Gilligan's crumbling plastic refridge condensate drain hose with a good quality hose.

5) Not mods - but the lovely DW and I also washed and waxed the TT, cleaned the roof, and recaulked everywhere (including roof areas).

6) Added a shampoo/soap dispenser to the shower.

7) Mod in process - adding a hitch receiver out the back of the OB (under the spare tire). Using a steel frame system and attaching it directly to the TT frame. Sizing and designing it to hold 4-bikes - with a high factor of safety. The 4 bikes weight ~100 pounds, but since I am hanging them out back, I therefore am designing the structure to withstand the torsion and bending stress of about 600 pounds to account for all the bouncing that I am sure will occur.

I'm tired - time for a cold and sudsy beverage.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

WOW!!

Busy weekend! Can't wait to see the pictures. I hadn't thought about changing the drain plug.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice mods








Can't wait to see pics

The hitch reciever mod was the best thing I did
Don


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice mods and not all easy ones either! Don't forget the pics and I also would like to see the hitch set up when your done.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Good Job!! that's alot of mods for one weekend!! Looking forward to all the pics. 
Ember


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Busy weekend.....I got gas props on order and should be here this week. Good job.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

OK - Here are some pics ......

Overall view of the gas prop install. Used 60# props. Note the 3" lower fitting install on the frame. This allows for very easy one-handed lifting as there is approx. 20# of lift in the closed position with this mounting. No the lid does not "lift" with the matress on top of it.










Closeup of frame fitting installation. Note that with the 60# props I installed a 1/4" thick steel bar to the aluminum frame. Otherwise the force on the fitting tended to torque the fasteners right out of the aluminum tubing. I screwed the steel bar in place and also used structural adhesive - no more twist issue. I tapped threaded holes into the steel bar so the fitting plate screws directly into the bar - not the aluminum tubing.










Pic of the lid fitting install. Used an aluminum angle to distrubute the force to the lid. Works fine.










Next Closet Sliding Wire Basket Installation - Overall view of closet with three baskets installed. DW already has them loaded up. Top basket is small: 12Wx7Dx16L, the bottom two are medium sized at: 12Wx11Dx22L










Next pics are the left nf right shim installations with wire basket rack installed. Needed 11/16" shim on left side (1 piece) and 1" shim on right side (2 pieces).



















Lastly - Two pics of the fresh water drain. The first shows the drain line and the second shows the valve and the metal splash protective plate to prevent stones from cracking the PVC.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Wanted to add that my rear TT hitch receiver project is still in work and may not be complete for a couple of weeks - I will report when completed with pics.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice job! Good ideas. Ill have to ast the DW if she would like these done...


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Outbackers,

The baskets in our closet our mainly for games for our two daughters. The top small basket I put hats/mittens/rain gear in there so I always have available. There have been a few times my girls wanted their mittens and now I am always prepared. Although not very often here in AZ are we needing those items. We have been camping in Oct. in high elevation and have had snow. I was tired of the deep closet and no use to it and we were always having to help get games out or coloring books etc. because they were angled into another cabinet. The closet we would hang things and then never see what else is in there. Now, the girls should be able to pull basket out and grab what is needed. I am using the other cabinets for clothing. I saw the idea on CamperLouise or CamperAndy I believe sent pictures. We can push the baskets back all the way so I do want some hooks up front to hang the dog leash or misc. small things. I get tired of saying where's the dog leash? There is room at the bottom so I placed a container in there for our slippers and another one to throw our shoes in. I know someone else wrote about shoe problem. I can't believe how they take up so much room when in the TT. We only have a 23 ft. I think it will be easy for our girls to open closet door and throw shoes in the bin.

I am still looking for some other great organizing tips from anyone prior to us leaving on an 18 day trip to yellowstone this summer.

Another idea I saw was in a class C motorhome up in their bunk area they had a cargo net across the wall to hold things in. We have the pocket organizing on the top bunk and I was going to order more of those but cargo net seems way better as far as probably more economical and larger. I want to put that across the length of the wall on the bottom queen bed so books and leapsters/ds games etc. can go in there. If anyone knows of a good place to get a net, please respond. I am still searching them out. I know target or someone will have small ones as I used on in the corner of a bedroom before for stuffed animals but no longer have. Don't think DH would want pink anyways.....ha ha.

Lastly, I am also looking into the travska bedding which some have responded to DH note. I found a really good deal at a camper store for a queen like 80.00 not know they are like 200.00 but I need to check into if it is the kind with the sheets in them. It sures sounds like it would be easier but not sure if I want to justify the money when we have blankets and sheets already in use. Cristy


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

wtscl said:


> Busy weekend! Can't wait to see the pictures. I hadn't thought about changing the drain plug.


Changing the drain plug is VERY easy - you need 1/2 MIP pipe threads into the bottom of the fresh tank - from there you can do whatever you want. Some have gone to the rear to the TT - I decided to go to the side.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very Nice























Alot of work rewarded with some cold ones...that is what modding is all about. Oh the fun factor as well.

Thor


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Regarding the rear TT frame mounted bike rack - I have had a friend here at work verify my stress calcs with Mathlab CAD software and now I am putting together my material and price estimates - I hope to bring it in at about $175 including the welding I need to have done. More updates later.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

daslobo777 said:


> Regarding the rear TT frame mounted bike rack - I have had a friend here at work verify my stress calcs with Mathlab CAD software and now I am putting together my material and price estimates - I hope to bring it in at about $175 including the welding I need to have done. More updates later.


Cant wait to see it all done !!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice! Sounds like you were as busy as I was!


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

on your queen bed lifts does the plywood just cover the storage area and then another piece for the hot water tank. i,m asking because mine is 2 pieces and when i lift the matressthe corner of the plywood ripped the mattress i,m thinking if it was 1 piece itwouldn,t do this.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

daslobo777 help i,m still trying to figure out how to do the queen lift mod without ripping my matress? thanks in advance


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

bcdude said:


> daslobo777 help i,m still trying to figure out how to do the queen lift mod without ripping my mattress? thanks in advance


I took the plywood off and rounded the corners with a jigsaw. This is a factory defect, my mattress ripped when I first lifted the cover to look under. Mine is at the dealer now waiting for a new mattress to be delivered along with a few other warranty fixes.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

bcdude said:


> on your queen bed lifts does the plywood just cover the storage area and then another piece for the hot water tank. i,m asking because mine is 2 pieces and when i lift the matressthe corner of the plywood ripped the mattress i,m thinking if it was 1 piece itwouldn,t do this.


bcdude -

I actually have a nice small tear in my mattress due to this same issue. I was trying to hide this fact from my DW.







She is probably all over it now as she reads this forum every day (when she should be studying!!







)

I have the two piece plywood also. I have now fixed this problen by 1) rounding off both coners of the lid to approx. 2" radius, and, 2) have installed a rounded edge for the lid edge so there is no longer a sharp edge against the mattress.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies from both of you. I don,t think my wife knows either i was going to turn the matress around before she notices. now that i know how to fix the problem that is.


----------

